# bread with lots of nuts??



## coquille (Mar 1, 2004)

:roll: 
Í'm looking for a recipe of bread i once ate in a star restaurant. I know the cook but she won't tell me :twisted: 
The bread had the same consistency as rye bread but it was full of nuts !! It looked as if it where only nuts !! I have been looking everywere..no luck. Does it sound familiar to anyone. It was cut real thin too  
          8)  I wants it badly 8)


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 1, 2004)

coquille,

Was it a grain and nut bread?  Did it have oats, cracked wheat, wheat germ, sunflower seeds, 7-grain mixture?  I found one that is made with rye flour - if it was that full of nuts was it hard to handle or still had enough bread to hold it all together?  Sounds really interesting - I'll go ahead and put the ol' voo doo curse on your friend    - but don't worry, it probably won't work because the "other" people I've tried it on are still healthy!  :roll:  I also looked at other breads and some were made with 10-grain cereal.

I found this on Chef 2 Chef
Multi- Grain Bread 
Yield: 2 Loaves

Ingredients 

      1 pk yeast
      1 tb sugar
      2 c  whole wheat flour
    3/4 c  rye flour
    3/4 c  wheat germ
    3/4 c  unprocessed bran
    1/2 c  nonfat dry milk powder
    1/2 c  sunflower seeds
      1 ts salt
      1 ea egg
  1 3/4 c  boiling water
    1/2 c  cracked wheat (bulgur)
    1/2 c  7-grain mixture (or millet)
      1 tb molasses
  1 1/2 tb safflower oil

Instructions

Combine boiling water with cracked wheat, 7-grain mixture, molasses
and oil. Cool to room temperature. Add first 10 ingredients in the
order listed to the pan, pour in cooled grain mixture, select white
bread and press "Start". For a milder taste, use honey instead of
molasses. 

NOTE: Unless otherwise noted all ingredients should be at
room temperature. 

This can be mixed on manual of the bread machine.
After Second kneading, remove dough from machine, divide into two
equal portions and place in small loaf pans. Cover and let rise to
double, about 45 min to 1 hour. Bake at 350 f. for 35-40 min.


----------



## coquille (Mar 2, 2004)

thanks elf,
I'll try that one. First have to find all the ingredients. I posted a recipe for steamed vietnamees bread on the ethic thread. I wonder if you know it already... if not try it I think it's your kind of food  :roll:


----------

